# Gel Foods



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Any of you ever try making/feeding Gel foods to your fish?
I've been trying to give my Goldfish a good balanced veggie/protein diet and noticed a good website with gel foods. Never knew you could use gelatin to make the food for your fish but I think i'm going to try. Check it out:


*Recipe for Success*

As a special treat, make your goldfish "gel food." Gel food is easy for you to prepare and easy for your goldfish to digest. Feed your goldfish the gel food only in conjunction with goldfish food that has been formulated for their nutritional needs.

All that is needed are: a packet of unflavored gelatin, an empty ice cube tray, and a 2.5 oz jar of baby food in a vegetable flavor such as carrots, peas or green beans.

Pour 1/4 cup of cold water in a small sauce pan. Pour the packet of gelatin in the water and stir over low heat until the gelatin dissolves.

Add 3/4 cup of water, continuing to stir until blended. Add the baby food and stir until it is mixed thoroughly. Pour the mixture into an ice cube tray and let it cool for about half an hour.

Refrigerate the mixture. It will solidify in a few hours. When you are ready to feed your goldfish, take out a cube and cut it into small strips. Your fish will probably take it right from your hand.

One tray is more than enough for two 4- to 5-inch goldfish for a week. Discard any leftovers after a week to prevent spoilage.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That would be a good way to feed my SW fish anyways! Depending on the ingredients in the gelatin that is...


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

That is super interesting! I don't have goldfish, but I would love to know if that would work for other fish such as livebearers!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

funlad3 said:


> That would be a good way to feed my SW fish anyways! Depending on the ingredients in the gelatin that is...


Gelatin is gelatin. Its the stuff that makes jello, jellowy. Its derived from animal skin and bones. Just so you know next time you have jello


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> Gelatin is gelatin. Its the stuff that makes jello, jellowy. Its derived from animal skin and bones. Just so you know next time you have jello


Yes, but, i've heard mixed opinions on if its healthy for your fish or not. Obviously the recipe looks very interesting, but, my question being is gelatin safe for fish or not?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

knox gelatin..i have been using it for over 30 years..gelatin is protein...protein is good for your fish..

in a food processor.................

1 lb boneless whitefish or salmon or whatever you want...(usually frozen)
1 lb peeled and deveined raw shrimp..
4-6 oz. fresh spinach..
1 can of diced carrots..drained..check label..cheaper cans have little or no additives.. you could also steam some cut up fresh carrots...
you could also add foods such as spirulina flakes..veggie flakes..earthworm flakes and such..blend until smooth..
consistency should be just a little runny....mix about 5 packets of knox gelatin with 1/2 cup of hot water to dissolve..
mix everything in a large bowl...cover a large 1 inch or so deep baking sheet with saran wrap..spread mix evenly across the pan...let set up in fridge..cut inti small cubes and freeze..then put in freezer bags and store in the freezer...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Is that the recipe for Plecocaine, or do you save that for yourself?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

only 2 people ave the formula for Plecocaine..me and the little old ninja miller that lives high up in the swiss alps...but for the folks here on fishforums i would be happy to post it...
actually , i do have a secret recipe for a gel food that fish love and it will make their colors absolutely pop....and no......there are no steroids in it..just all natural ingredients..


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Do tell.......


----------

